# How Do I Keep Original File Folders and paste them to a device like and Ipod, Sansa?



## AndreAA (Jun 6, 2008)

I've been searching for a while now, and no one seems to have answers, I have around 90 audio courses/books, and music in seperate folders which I created and organized like Dance, Retro, etc.., and the the audio books are all labeled in their own file folders with the containing mp3 files, labeled 01-01, 01-02, 01-03, etc..is their any mp3 player, where I have the freedom, to just copy and paste, the folders, the way I created them in Windows, (the way they are stored in my computer), to the device and play them like that, I've tried both Ipod and the Sansa View, and both players, start reorganizing the files in their own way, I know through Itunes, you can recreate folders, but try doing that with over a 100 folders, it's too hard, I just want a simple player where I have the freedom to just copy and paste, my own folders, where it will keep them the same way I organized them. I can do it with one folder on an inexpensive 1Gig Mp3 player, but then you can only fit 1 folder, are there any larger devices that can do this, everyone says, recreate all the folders, let's say I had a 1000 folders, that I wanted to put on a 160GB IPOD, that would be way too hard, please just simple copy and paste, like Windows software, not where the program, like Itunes takes over for you, please help.....thanks in advance....


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

iTunes is the best program currently available for this. It's just the way it is. If you have a Mac, you can (fairly) easily do this with AppleScript/Automator, but if you're on Windows, there's no easy way to do it. I'd say import one block (folder) of them into iTunes, select all, do a Get Info, then name them as a specific album (ie the folder name). The track name will also be preserved. Once you've done all of the individual folders, select all of the files (or just select all of the albums), do a Get Info, and change the Genre to something like Audio Courses. This will organize them nicely. For even finer control, use the Artist tag in between them, which will give you 3 levels of organization. As for the music, just import it all and have iTunes get all the track info from the internet You can use the same Get Info command to organize it to your liking if iTunes doesn't classify it like you prefer. Hope this helps you out!


----------

